# Miller Field



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Anyone camped at Miller field in Ambleside ( Cumbria )?

If so, are there any facilities there?

Thanks


Bob


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

I was there last August, the only facilities are water and a toilet disposal point.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Nothing much but very handy for the town, and a good italian restaurant nearby, i think its called zefferellis


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Its now £10 a night for any vehicle (still worth it)
there is Fresh water and an Elsan point which is still work in progress
When we where there towards the end of November Graham the site owner had just had 70 tonnes of stone laid to make the main camping area to make it more weather friendly

Still are favourite site 

Alan H


----------



## Robkinseyart (Oct 13, 2010)

Was there this past weekend. Graeme, owner was very friendly, site was 1/2 full.
Good value at £10 a night. Water would have been available but pipe had popped off in frost, but toilet disposal point was useful.
Great location for Ambleside, about 400 yards to shops. Site is locked via number coded lock, so secure but you can come & go as you please.
Wasn't chased for payment so posted money in comments letterbox on site hut as leaving. Plenty of room to let dog off as they own the two adjacent fields.
Great place for base to walk and discover Ambleside. You might need to book in high season prior to arrival.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for that info, will be going there in Feb.

Bob


----------

